# COME ON OVER CAFE swapmeet and ride#2 September 29th



## BFGforme (Aug 9, 2019)

It's time to have swapmeet#2 with a ride following again! Had a great turnout in June so figured what the hell, let's do it again! Free for sellers and buyers alike, all I ask is that you forgo the corporate whores and get a coffee and paninis from us ( not required but are pretty amazing) Sunday September 29 setup at 6, selling from 7-10 ish and ride will start at The Cup in oside again around 11:30! Hope to see all of you again and more! Directions are punch in COME ON OVER CAFE, OCEANSIDE AND YOU WILL GET THERE!! SAME WITH, THE CUP, OCEANSIDE!! THANKS AGAIN WILL BE GREAT!!!


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Aug 9, 2019)

Great time last ride!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hoping I can make it this time!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm off that weekend! Thinking we'll make it a weekend getaway to SD!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm off that weekend! Thinking we'll make it a weekend getaway to SD!



Oside is a cool place! Can hang out Saturday afternoon! Might wanna check out the fin hotel!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 11, 2019)

Who's coming?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Who's coming?


----------



## Aussie (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m going to try to make it. Penciled it on the calendar [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 13, 2019)

Sounds like it's gonna be a great turnout again!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2019)

If anyone took any cool pics from the last one, feel free to post them.....


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone else planning on coming?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 27, 2019)

Up


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 29, 2019)

Getting closer.... any other sellers? Bike ride people???? Come on over folks, let's get this party started....


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2019)

Alright folks, it's less than a month out! Let's make this happen.....


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 8, 2019)

So can I get a show of hands on who's showing up for this great event or am I just wasting my time trying to get this together?


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2019)

It was a fun last time but still debating whether to go north or south.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 9, 2019)

South is always better! Member that sammy.   . amazing..... see you then!!!


----------



## higgens (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## TieDye (Sep 10, 2019)

I wish I could make it. It's quite the drive from Michigan.  It looks like an awesome event.
Deb


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 10, 2019)

TieDye said:


> I wish I could make it. It's quite the drive from Michigan.  It looks like an awesome event.
> Deb



It's not that far, probably only few thousand miles and couple days.....


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 15, 2019)

Okay dudes and dudets only 2 weeks till swapmeet and ride and I would like to plan on how many people are coming to sell? Please let me know.... thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2019)

@Cory and I will be there, selling and buying, swapping and trading.
We had a great time the other swap meet day; wouldn't miss it.
Great prices on usable bike bits and accessories.
See ya there!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking great


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 22, 2019)

Getting excited, one week to go.... who is coming....


----------



## FSH (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm down


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 24, 2019)

Who's bringing what to sell? I'll be bringing a few bikes, mostly schwinn, couple pre-war and post war and some parts.... can't wait, and don't forget the amazing breakfast paninis and locally sourced coffee! See you all soon....


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2019)

Excited, 2 days to go....


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone needs more info or gets lost here's my number (760)300-0360 thanks Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 28, 2019)

It's not gonna rain, it's not gonna rain...


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2019)

I am here, where is everyone? 
Lol [emoji2][emoji106][emoji383]



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2019)

We're here!!! No rain!!! Come on down!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 29, 2019)

thanks for the pics , I see some nice stuff on the swap table  from bicycle larry


----------



## FSH (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Like to thank everyone for coming out, great day! Hopefully can get a few more sellers and buyers for the Dec swapmeet! Thanks again Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the invite Dave. What better way to finish off our weekend in San Diego than a bike swap and bike ride along the beautiful SoCal coastline...


----------

